# Apollo



## Silvan (Sep 6, 2017)

(Fritz Schomburg x kovachii)

From Peruflora








It's very cloudy today and it made the picture a bit blury. But I wanted to take the picture as soon as possible in case the flower looses this shape.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 6, 2017)

Lovely. How long have you had it?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 6, 2017)

It's amazing to see such good form from something with so much kovachii in it. Must have some really, really good genes. How big is the flower? Looks very well grown!


----------



## Silvan (Sep 6, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely. How long have you had it?



I bought a flasklet from Peruflora in October 2014. It's the first one to bloom. 



mrhappyrotter said:


> It's amazing to see such good form from something with so much kovachii in it. Must have some really, really good genes. How big is the flower? Looks very well grown!



Thanks. It's been an easy plant.
The flower is on it's day one. Let's see if the shape holds up for more than 24hours or if it will start to expand and get wavy like it's kovachii parent.
It's 11cm NS.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 6, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 6, 2017)

looks perfect to me. wish the NS was 15 or more tho


----------



## abax (Sep 6, 2017)

What a gorgeous flower both color and shape. I'll send
good vibes for holding this perfect form.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 7, 2017)

*FS x kovachii*

Very nice!
I've also tried a flask from the same source but none survived.
Nobody is offering plants of this very desirable hybrid anywhere.
Maybe it is ready tough to produce.

Well done,

David


----------



## blondie (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice a beautiful flower a lovely colour 
Looks like its made out of velvet .


----------



## OrchidIsa (Sep 7, 2017)

Really beautiful!! Vraiment beau! :clap:


----------



## grubea (Sep 7, 2017)

Great shape.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueNorth (Sep 7, 2017)

It's a beauty! From flask to blooming in under 3 years - your culture must be very good.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow, I have to ask again, isn't that award quality?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 10, 2017)

A better Fritz Schomburg!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2017)

blondie said:


> Very nice a beautiful flower a lovely colour
> Looks like its made out of velvet .


My thought exactly.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 10, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 12, 2017)

Beautiful flowering !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TrueNorth (Sep 12, 2017)

Did it keep it's shape? How does it look now?


----------



## Silvan (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I didn't expect much from this seedling beside being vigorous. My jaw dropped when I first saw the flower. I couldn't believe how perfect it was (to my eyes). 



CambriaWhat said:


> looks perfect to me. wish the NS was 15 or more tho


It might get to 12cm NS on the next blooming. But not more. At least for this plant. I still have a few more to bloom out, so who knows?!  



monocotman said:


> Very nice!
> I've also tried a flask from the same source but none survived.
> Nobody is offering plants of this very desirable hybrid anywhere.
> Maybe it is ready tough to produce.
> ...



Or maybe breeders rarely have both plants in bloom at the same time? 
Sorry to read that you've lost all your seedlings from that cross. Maybe they like it cooler with the double shot of kovachii?



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, I have to ask again, isn't that award quality?


Not sure. The dorsal didn't open fully and it lost a bit of it's colour. But maybe since the cross is relatively new, this plant might have some award quality. I don't know.
















TrueNorth said:


> Did it keep it's shape? How does it look now?



It kept it's shape for the most part. I'm waiting a day or two before posting an update. It might have two flowers open at once!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2017)

That would be unusual. Keep us posted.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 13, 2017)

Maybe it's just the lighting, but it looks like it has taken on some more red/orange tones, very nice. And it held up that shape, so this is a winner.


----------



## Silvan (Sep 13, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Maybe it's just the lighting, but it looks like it has taken on some more red/orange tones, very nice. And it help up that shape, so this is a winner.



It's the lighting. It's natural light, but I have to colour corect when I'm using a black background and I'm far from being a professionnel  still have to work on the contrast and stuff. And also I'm still trying to figure out the right size for my pictures when using Dropbox. They're always too big!! Anyway,
as the flower ages the colour seems to become more like a Cirila Alca (pinkish)... but darker.. I guess this cross has it's own fuchsia tint.
Like JeanLux said, it's a better Fritz Schomburg or what we were expecting Fritz to look like.IMO.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 13, 2017)

I am in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvan (Sep 13, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> I am in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Even better in real. Let's hope yours looks exactly the same... So that you can take a better picture than me


----------



## Silvan (Sep 14, 2017)

Second flower. Not as full and a little smaller than the first one, but still nice.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 14, 2017)

Very very nice!
David


----------



## TrueNorth (Sep 14, 2017)

It has kept it's shape very well. It's a beauty!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 14, 2017)

That is very nice.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow! OK, I'll award it :rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 18, 2017)

lovely colour


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice, multi-bloom Phrag Pk hybrids will raise the award bar!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 27, 2017)

Form & color are worth much more than size. 
That being said, I think you'll get into the 13-14cm range on an adult plant.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Sep 27, 2017)

Excellent. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 1, 2017)

That's so nice. I had a handful of flasklings from the same source. They all died except one


----------



## Dandrobium (Oct 1, 2017)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous, and holding 2 flowers!! :clap:


----------



## GuRu (Oct 2, 2017)

I saw this thread not until today an what shall I say - I#m deeply impressed by this lovely, almost perfect flowers. They're great.


----------

